# A space man came calling



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

A Spaceman Came Calling…


A Flawless Host tale.​

Jericho 149 had been listed in the Imperium Records as having been discovered by the Emperors Children at the time of the Great Crusade It was noted that The populace were barbaric and had reverted back to an almost feudal state where they could not understand anything past their own boarders and anything to do with technology was seen as belonging to the realm of the gods and therefore to be held in high regard and respect. 

It was also noted at the time by Lord Commander Elaxsius that the people of Jericho 149 were very superstitious and therefore illumination to the Emperors way would be easier then most battles for illumination. 

He was right. The populace had accepted the Emperors Children without a fight, believing them to be gods from the great beyond and they named Fulgrim their _Osatha_…. their King of Kings and their god. 

Although he was supposed to deter such thinking he never did, just issued an edict that the people of this world came under his and his sons protection. Since the Great Heresy Fulgrim did not return to the world of Jericho 149, but Elaxsius did. 

Once every fifth generation he would send one of his companies there to recruit from the young populace. They were still barbaric but in this age of war there was little need for the fops he could have chosen and he chose this world as one of his recruiting grounds. 

This time it was the turn of the 3rd Company, the Rapture under Lord Commander Jovotch and he was charged with securing the future of the Flawless Host. 


Jovotch breathed deep and for the first time in many days he smile a genuine smile, the air here was clean and untainted by warp of Imperium but then, like so many other worlds logged in the vaults of the Corpse Gods realm, this world had been forgotten with, a footnote that had been attributed to the Emperors Children gone and forgotten.

He had been a Sergeant when Fulgrim had discovered this world along with the 26th Grand Company that Elaxsius had been Lord Commander off. He had only just made Sergeant but still the memory was fresh in his mind as the memory of becoming a son of Fulgrim. 

If anything Jericho 149 had become more feral and wild in its ways and that was the way he liked it. The recruitment process was harsh nowadays, it had to be, the war was never ending, and he had no need of those who would not have the stomach for it. 

Since Joas’s ascension part of him had died a little, he was pleased for his oldest friend, but he was also sad that he would no longer be fighting alongside him. Joas had gone to a better future, one beside the Great Prince and that was all any of them hoped for.

Still he would miss his keen eye and his common sense. He turned to the newly promoted Sergeant Jandier, Joas’s named successor. He was a tall man with dark hair and eyes he was not a son of Chemos but a son of Jericho 149 and Jovotch had brought him here to help him choose the warriors that would be required to serve within the Flawless Host.

Jandier had been Joas’s protégée so it was a natural progression for him to be his successor. Jandier was a loyal son of Fulgrim even if he was not from Chemos and he followed Elaxsius commands as if they were from the King of Kings himself. By that extension he followed Jovotch as one followed a mighty warlord. 

As Jovotch recalled Jandier was big for a youth then and when he had become a full Astartes Joas had immediately made him one of his Terminator elite. The reason behind it being he was just too big for normal armour and only a Terminator suit of armour would do.

“Well Termier, you are home for the first time in three hundred years…how does it feel?” He asked his Sergeant. 

Jandier was silent for a moment and Jovotch let him re-acquaint himself with his home world “It is good to be home my Lord” 

Jovotch smiled “I am glad you said that because I will be relying on you to choose the future well”

Jandier nodded and bowed his head, Jovotch then turned to the other three members of his party. Scout Sergeant Nomac Kenar, the man who would be responsible for training the new initiates

Kenar had been wounded by a Black Legion sorcerer so that half his body was now cybernetic but Elaxsius wanted him to not take the long walk and told him that his skills were needed to teach a new generation, and what Kenar did to the Black Legion Sorcerer was in the annuals of the Chapters History, infect he still wore the mans skin as proof of his own victory. 

Beside him was Apothecary Mattieus Fulgar, one of the most respected Apothecaries in the Chapter and the one who over saw all implantations in the recruits. He also oversaw their psychological conditioning and if he for one moment believed that at the first hit of the combat drugs they used the initiate would become a bumbling mess then they were out. 

And he would be the one to deal with it personally, they would either end up as servants, soldiers or playthings for the Apothecaries – oh yes Fulgar was more then capable of worshiping Slaanesh in his own way and sometimes even Jovotch shuddered a little at what the Apothecary could inflict on a body

Finally Chaplain Dakara Demara, one of the few Chaplains that survived the initial cull from the ranks as he had already heeded the call of She-Who-Thirsts. He was the chief Chaplain within the Flawless Host and he was also attached to The Rapture. He was a serious individual who oversaw devotions to the Dark Prince and rooted out any who were found wanting 

Jovotch always recalled new Initiates even before the awakening being more then a little afraid of Demara, and truth be told, so was he for there was nothing the man did not know. At the moment his handsome features were hidden behind a helm fashioned into a Demon of Pleasure. 

Jovotch wondered if there was some warp magic in there for any who looked upon it either sighed wanting to be in its embrace, or screamed and drooled like idiots. His Crozius had a demon of Slaanesh trapped within and every time it was drawn it propelled not just Demara to new heights of zealotry but The Rapture too. 

There were also rumours that Demara was the consort of the Demon Queen Jarkala and that he had learn the one thousand and one pleasures of the night. No one had ever proved it and no one in their right mind ever asked it, all Jovotch knew was when the Chaplain retired for the night, his door was locked and bolted and he was never to be disturbed…. unless it was war.

Demara was looking down into the valley below them and already the torchlights of the tribes were lighting up the darkness. 

“It would seem Halter, that we have been spotted”

Only Demara could get away with using Jovotch’s first name in company. Jovotch joined the Chaplain and gazed down at the sea of lights that were making their way towards the testing grounds.

He put his helm on and it attached itself with a satisfying hiss. With a glance back over his shoulder they made their way towards the testing grounds.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hello*

A fun story so far. I like the way you are beginning this with some character development, establishing who the who's are.

Grammar, spelling and punctuation.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

The testing grounds or as the locals called it Karala N’teganith (the path of the Warrior) was carved in stone and into the side of the mountain that rose up over it. The arena outside was the start and the end, the real test lay in the Labyrinth, and over the centuries the Flawless Host had set their own little tests so that they received only the strongest. 

The Labyrinth itself stretched for at least two miles underground and the aim was to get back to the arena having defeated the enemies that you came across. The aspirants were graded on their prowess as fighters, scouts, and hunters and how swiftly or quietly they moved. 

As the five Astartes descended towards the arena they were greeted by abasing bodies and an honour guard of the finest warriors of the tribes met them. Jovotch was happy to let them, it made a change being welcomed in this manner instead of having to destroy all the time.

The Chief glared at his eldest daughter “Abase yourself woman, the gods are here!” He snarled.

She glared at her father for an undetermined amount of time and Jovotch did not miss the fire in her eyes as she defied her father. Even threats of punishment more painful then she could endure would not deter her. 

She did not believe they were gods that much was plain and obvious but then he supposed she had a point for the Flawless Host no longer bore the colours of the mother Legion. 

And they were not gods, not yet anyway that was for the gods themselves to decide, no matter where or when it happened, it would be their decision and yet this woman whom had she been male would have been prime Astartes stock.

Yet more then that she stirred something within him, a memory, a feeling, and an emotion that he not felt or thought about in many millennia. And as he gazed at her he saw her older brother move to strike her for defying her father.

“Wait” He ordered, the amplified vox and its alteration making his voice sound from the depths of hell itself. “Come here child”

“Stupid woman” her father hissed, “Now look what you have done, you have doomed us all!”

The daughter hesitated, unsure of her bravado but to back down now would just prove her to be an ignorant woman and women in her society did not fare too well. They were good for keeping house and hearth and bearing children.

They were not warriors, the home was their domain and thus it had always been that way, still she wanted to prove to these people that women were to be valued and feared at times.

She held her head high and walked towards the towering behemoths. She could feel the eyes of her tribe and others on her, some of the younger women were awe struck by her tenacity and mayhap a little envious wishing they had done what she had done.

The older women muttered about how undisciplined she was and that her mother needed to keep her in her place whilst the men sneered at her and yet admired her for her strength of will and imagined what strong sons she would bear. 

Jovotch took her hand and ran his gaze over her. Strong porcelain skin, high cheekbones with clear bright grey eyes, her hair was the darkest red and framed her face perfectly.

He had not thought about a woman as anything other then pleasure slave for his mistress or his master in many years, long before he became an Astartes. She had been a friend of his youngest brother and she had been the first woman he had lain with. After that there had been others, until he had become a son of Fulgrim. 

Jovotch glanced at the Chaplain who moved aside and he guided the woman to the seat beside him, much to the surprise of her father. 

“Your name?” He demanded.

“My name is Clear my lord” She replied a bit more respectfully, her earlier bravado withering now she was between the giants who all looked like they could crush her with their bare hands.

“Clear? Is that it?” He asked again.

“Clear Riverchild my lord”

Jandier cleared his throat and leant forward “It means child born in the crisp clear waters of the tribe my lord” 

Jovotch nodded although he had already worked that out but he let Jandier have his moment, he was home after all. Jovotch turned to his Sergeant and swept his arm over the assembled throng.

“And what sergeant was your tribal name?”

Jandier stood straighter once more “Jandier Mountanking my lord”

Clear looked sharply round and stared at the helmeted warrior behind her “You are the child of the ancient Mountains?” She stared.

Demara, Fulgar and Kenar all exchanged amused looks with each other, it would appear that the newest member of the inner circle was a man of legend.

“Tell me woman” Kenar turned his attention to the now visibly shaking woman “What stories are there of the “Mountain King” “

Clear clenched her fists to calm herself not moments before she had been meeting their gaze, now she was here she was struck by their sheer size and power. There had been no stories that were lies; it was all-true, everything the elders had said were true.

“The Mountainkings were the last of our most savage warriors, and each generation one would join the King of Kings. The last one to leave was Jandier Mountainking, soon after disease swept the mountain tribes and wiped them out. 

Now the mountains are off limits for the shades and the ghosts of the taken walk those roads and none are safe for the living are taken by the dead angered that none of the other tribes would aid them when the plague took hold”

Jovotch turned back to face the abasing tribes and removed his helm then took his seat. He set the helm on his knee and nodded a little at the Chaplain who stepped forward. 

“We are the true sons of the Osatha, we have come to test the people of his world to see if their sons are found worthy. The trial of choosing begins with the wrestling of arms. Only the strongest and the victors of this will face the labyrinth”

He raised his Crozius and dropped it down giving the signal to start; Jovotch leant across to Clear “You have family in the testing?”

“Three Brothers and a cousin my lord” She replied still gazing in awe at Jandier. 

Jovotch said no more and watched the combatants begin.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Chapter 2


There was no rites of engagement, no honourable bows, these were men of barbaric natures and culture, and the only respect they showed their opponent was a gruff nod. The Master of arms, a man known as Terana raised his arms and each of the combatants got ready.

Slapping their arms or their chests with dirt from the sacred circle and muttered prayers to the king of kings that they would have the honour of being one of his sons.
For to become one with the warriors of the stars would give the respective family much honour in the eyes of the tribe. As it had been for many years so shall it always be. Those that were chosen to be warriors of the King of Kings left knowing that their families would have much riches and prestige, even their sisters or female cousins would become worthy mates to make strong sons.

Jovotchs’ attention was drawn to a small group in the corner, three tall boys and a shorter boy he glanced out the corner of his eyes and noticed that although she kept her head held high, Clears eyes softened at the sight of the group. 

He said nothing and returned his attention to the waiting combatants who were facing their opponents and yet waiting for the Chaplain to speak. Demara clasped his hands behind his back. His eyes hidden behind his lenses and after a few moments of stern gazes he stepped down into the centre of the ring.

He stalked amongst the waiting combatants and stopped then taking his helmet off he hooked it to his belt to reveal a face of beauty. Long white hair held in a topknot above his head and his scalp was covered in intricate writings dedicated to the god Slaanesh. 


He resumed his stalking staring at each of the combatants in turn daring them to show fear before him, to their credit they did not, too concerned with proving themselves to the gods before them. He stood beside the master of arms and nodded once the arm dropped and the boys began to wrestle. 



There was no finesse, not like it had been once on ancient Chemos, this was brutality at its best and unlike the corpse god’s worshippers and laughingly called angels of death, Jovotch wanted men that would kill without a thought. 

Their only goal was to kill in the name of the father the god and the chapter. He had seen many contests across many worlds and this had to be the most violent, for the first time in many centuries he saw it at its base elements.

There was the sound of crunching necks as the stronger opponent up ended his weaker opponent and smashed his head into the ground splattering blood and meat across the sacred circle, there were some who despite their injuries twitched and then it ended as their necks were broken by crashing feet. 

The victors returned to their families triumphant the family of the dead would have to wait until the trial was over before they collected their sons or brothers. Clear saw the mothers weeping and the sisters stare at the bodies, the father showed no emotion but just by taking part in these trials there was honour to be had. 

The elders always knew when the sons of the King of Kings were to return and held the earlier trials to pick those worthy enough to even come here. Even now with the ring turning red with the blood that seeped into the dirt and the dust the victors only know showed their respect to the family of the dead.

Jovotch arched an eyebrow as a giant of a lad picked up the cousin of the woman beside him. He heard Kenar across the private vox mutter to Jandier that the boy was finished, but the smaller youth was the one that silenced the Scoutmaster. 

As his opponent raised him above his head to break his back and take his place in the winners circle the smaller youth pointed his fingers, up ended himself in a particularly impossible move and drove his fingers through the eyes of the giant; he pulled them back with both eyes in his hands and dropped neatly to the floor, spittle flying from his mouth. 

The giant crashed to the ground spilling blood from the back of his head as well as his eyes and Fulgar realised that the lads hands had erupted from the back of the boys head. 

“Where did he learn to do that?” The Apothecary muttered in respect at the lad’s actions to his Commander. 

Jovotch turned to the proud looking Clear “Well?” 

“When we have fought the enemies of our lands Tibor was taught some tricks by the old hunters he may be small but he is a warrior of note.” She proudly stated and her haughtiness returned. 

Jovotch stared at her for several long moments and briefly his memory flittered to a time long before…


_“Halter…Halter is it not wonderful news about the Lord Fulgrim, his father has found him and we are to be reunited with most ancient Terra”

His mother had expressed her joy at the reunion between father and son that had occurred earlier that day. All of Chemos had been enthralled and overjoyed at the sight of the Emperor and to know that Fulgrim, The Phoenician himself was truly a being of great creation from a figure so mighty that to be all that he expected would become paramount. 

Halter had been sitting by the window watching the people outside all cheering in the streets and making the day a true festival. He was torn in some ways, already his brother was eager to become one of the Astartes that had accompanied the Emperor, and Halter however had other ideas.

He would visit Tulita and propose, let his brother do as he would…he was in love. With his mind made up he left the house and walked the short distance towards the house of the woman he had lost his virginity.

When he got there he walked straight in and up to her room to see her romping with his best friend. No apologies and appeasements ever changed his expression, he took his rage and held it inside despite wanting to beat the living daylights out of his former friend he realised that he did have a calling after all.

He never trusted women again not even the female warriors of the Emperor and when he had to deal with them he did so with the cold detachment that the Astartes were becoming famous for. _

Jovotch shook his head off the memory, Tulita was long dead now and as for Kenan well that was another story and one for another time. He heard a cry and saw Clear cover her mouth as her younger brothers opponent ripped his arm from his shoulder, that’s when it became a brawl.

Control lost her surviving brothers jumped on their brother’s killer and beat him to death with their bare hands. Jovotch saw Demara nod slightly in approval, the bonds of brotherhood were strong in these men, that was good and finally the Chaplain called a halt to the trial.

Clear went to go to her dying brother but Jovotch put his arm out. He kept his gaze fixed on the blood soaked arena but when he spoke his intent was quite clear. 

“Weep if you must woman…but he is a warrior and he fell in the warriors way, do not weep over his body like some fawning weakling… you showed me strength do not make yourself look like a deceiver by showing weakness now. Honour him do not disgrace him”

Clears jaw muscles twitched at the sneer that entered the Lord Commanders voice and it became apparent to her that this warrior thought very little about women. She stayed where she was but her eyes narrowed at his back. 

Kenar had been watching his Commanders body language and arched an eyebrow. For the centuries that he had known Jovotch he had never been interested in womens strengths or weakness’ calling them all lying deceiving whores.

Somehow this woman interested him, and the Scoutmaster was interested to see how this would play out. Demara told the relatives of the dead to collect their fallen and then told the survivors to follow the Apothecary and to say goodbye to their families, they would be kept together until the next trials…in two days at the rise of the moon they will reconvene here and enter the labyrinth.

Jovotch turned to the woman and motioned with his head “Come with me woman, we have much to discuss”


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

this is good work, keep it up


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Clear was led to a tent set up where the Flawless Host had first appeared and told to wait. She sat down on the ground and took a long look around her. Although it was obvious who the main commanders were here, she noticed a small contingent of humans who seemed to be willingly serving the giants. 

Jardine crouched beside her and followed her gaze “They failed to become sons of Fulgrim” he told her “But we keep them on as guardians for the new aspirants when they are taken to our world.”

“As slaves?” She asked.

“No” Jardine enforced “as loyal human sons of the King of Kings. Not every human can become a child of his but they can serve in other ways.” The Sergeant got to his feet “My Lord Commander is ready for you now”

“Am I to be executed for not showing respect when you first arrived son of the mountains?” She asked as she got to her feet.

Jandier snorted a little “If that were to happen daughter of the river then it would have happened the moment you defied your father”

Clear rolled her shoulders a little and cracked her neck then followed the man towards the command tent. 


The command tent was as opulent as the armour they wore. Hanging either side of the Dais that itself was draped in a purple silken drape, were the banners of the Flawless Host and the 3rd Company The Rapture. 

The symbols hurt her eyes but she did not understand them all she knew was, they hurt to gaze upon. She was distracted by four of the so called guardians bringing food and pewter’s of wine in and placing them on a table by the end then, without looking at her they left, closing the tent flap behind them. 

She continued to explore the tent, there was a large table that was kept for times of war, and, like her fathers war lodge she suspected there would be drawings of the enemies’ territory. 

What he wanted her for was beyond her understanding, in fact as she had waited to be called into his war tent a messenger from her father had arrived to enquire of his daughters whereabouts, Jandier had told her that the messenger was told that she would remain with the Flawless Host until told otherwise.

She had afforded herself a slight smile then, her father would have been aggrieved that he was not privy to the sons of the King of Kings plans for his daughter. She sniggered a little.

Ah well he has four other daughters she thought to herself in amusement. 

Just as she was familiarising herself with her surroundings a shadow fell across her and as she turned her breath was suddenly stripped from her. She had seen warriors of men before, when they had conducted the rites that would determine their paths in the warrior ways.

They would strip to the waist sometimes they would strip entirely and she had long ago given up blushing, she was the daughter of a Chieftain and as such she had to be above such things, but as Clear laid eyes on the heavily muscled form before her she felt a weakness over come her and almost lost her footing. 

He was as handsome as he was battle scarred. Except for his left arm it was different to his other arm and she was drawn into the colours that rippled in a never-ending curve and it hurt her eyes to see it but something about it made her stare for several moments longer until she eventually moved her gaze through sheer force of her own will to his features.

Long white hair famed an almost perfect face and dark eyes seemed to watch her reaction to him. Clear was aware that had he lived among their tribe then he would have had his pick of women and would be a great Chieftain with a harem to rival any others. 

As it was her own father had a harem of twenty-five wives a good amount for a powerful Chieftain but he would have had many more then that more then any before or after she thought. Right now she played with the thought of being the first and most honoured amongst such a house. She then ruthlessly dismissed the idea that was not her path, she had other things in mind for her own destiny, and it was not as a wife to a Chieftain, no matter how good looking he was. 

Still the thought was there and Jovotch kept his gaze on her even when his attendants came in and covered his body with pleasant smelling holy oils and incense then brought his robe around him he did stop looking at her.

Even out of the gigantic armour that encased his body he was still a large man and she wondered what powerful magic’s made such a being for surely no woman could birth such a giant.
“You wanted me Lord?” She asked breaking the ice between them.

“I want you to show me your realm,” He told her.

Clear glanced at him in confusion at first, she thought he knew all about her world, at least that is what she was led to believe. He arched an eyebrow and stood by the flap in the door.

“Well?”

She sighed a little and nodding led him out the command tent and towards the hills. Dammar and Fulgar watched them both leave and exchanged curious glances. Then decided that whatever the Lord Commander was doing he would let them know about it.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Chapter 3


The place he wanted to go to be where the Phoenician and his own Captain had landed at the time of founding. He wanted to see if the humans still revered the place or if they had used it as something else, something not in keeping with the traditions of honouring the Demon Prince Primarch himself. 

Still as they walked away from the encampment he could not believe how much things had changed since he was last here. The maps of the world he had memorised so many centuries before were now outdated, the only area he found he knew with any degree of familiarity were the testing grounds. 

He cursed himself for forgetting that since the Corpse God took his throne every world in the then mighty Imperium that was of no use politely, strategically or for useful to other agencies of this blighted empire were forgotten.

He was proud that the 26th Grand Company had never forgotten Jericho 149. She stopped by a waterfall and pointed. Jovotch halted and looked down, his breath escaping him as he gazed upon an area so beautiful that it seemed out of place with the wild and dangerous regions around it. 

“When my father found this world and we brought you into the world of the accursed Imperium he recalled a passage that he had read from an old holy book of ancient Terra” Jovotch kept his gaze on the area she had shown him. “It was said that a mighty city that could not be defeated was brought down by a great warrior, the perfect warrior with a blowing of horns. My father enjoyed the tales of an unbreakable city, one only able to be defeated by a superhuman hands.”

Clear said nothing not really understanding what he was saying and followed him to the outskirts of the garden but would go no further. When he pressed her on the matter she looked fearfully around her and shook her head. 

It was forbidden for anyone save the holiest of men to tread on this hallowed ground, less the King of Kings be angered and strike them all down. Jovotch could understand that ideology, the gods of the warp were indeed fickle beings and he supposed if his mighty father deigned to turn his gaze this way then he could indeed imagine Fulgrim sending something to punish those who sullied his memory.

The garden had been designed by the then more cultured populace, they had been shown paintings of beautiful Chemos and they had rendered this garden in its image and as Jovotch walked around he could see it all as if it were only yesterday. 

He moved to the great hall and there before the gates stood Lord Commander Elaxsius and Captain Autansa the two men that had accompanied the Primarch here. He beamed with pride at the statue of his Chapter Master and bowed his head in sorrow at the statue of Captain Regalan Autansa, such a warrior, followed the Primarchs orders to the letter and was killed by the Greenskins but he had taken two hundred of them with him.

Jovotch had been elevated to Captain after that and he became Elaxsius favoured Captain. Hence now why he was a Lord Commander. As he entered the temple he was overwhelmed by mixed emotions of pride and loss. He moved to the front of the giant carved statue of his father.

Such exquisite workmanship caught his father in a likeness that none had before and for the briefest of moments it was like Fulgrim was here once more. Tears pricked at his eyes as he lamented the loss of his father, not seen since the true Legions had fled into the Warp, there were those that sought him out, to find his new world of unbridled pleasures but if any found them, they did not return. 

Jovotch ached to stride into battle with his father once more, but, like the Prophet Primarch Lorgar, The rage that was Angron, and the Heart of Iron that was Perturabo and the master of Death that was Mortarion they were all beyond the sites of their sons.

They were demonic princes and all he could hope for was that if the day came that Slaanesh favoured him he would be by his fathers side once more attacking the false god – and those mindless animals that were once World Eaters.

However the Artisans that had rendered this gigantic masterpiece had caught his father before he had become a demon prince and his handsome visage gazed down like a benevolent father at what would have been the congregation/

“You can come out of hiding woman” He suddenly spoke “I heard you come in a while back”

Clear, having swallowed her fear at the superstition of this place and letting curiosity once more take over moved to the front of the Temple, although she did not look upon the great statue of the Osatha, lest his fury strike her down.

Jovotch watched her with amusement and curiosity. She was a typical human from this world but she was also something different and he was not too surprised to realise that he actually admired her backbone. 

He had seen women warriors before even fought against the Sisters of Battle on other occasions and despite his distrust of the female form and its beguiling ways he had to admit they were warriors of note. She had the makings of one of them and if this world had been remembered she might well have been.

Still there would be use for her his master was looking to start his own women warriors. Elaxsius was obsessed with tales from ancient Terra about a race of women dedicated to the martial arts and war, where men were not welcome in their society and any males birthed would be handed to the father whilst the daughters remained to learn the ways of their peers. 

Jovotch had thought it a whimsical idea but then his master rarely did anything without thought and when he mentioned that it would end the need to recruit from other worlds if it were to pay off Jovotch was starting to get impressed. 

He did ask though that they be far away from the sacred chapel of the Flawless Host, he did not want the detraction of warrior women to take his brothers minds of the job at hand. Given the state of some of them as the battles ended he doubted they would stop at rape and pillage. 

Clears gaze wandered around her taking in all the splendour that this Holy of Holies had to offer. Jovotch sat down and beckoned her to sit beside him. She did so although she still watched the statues warily as if they were going to come to life. 

“Tell me Clear” He used her name for the first time “Who cares for this place? Who has prevented nature from reclaiming it?”

“I – I do not know Lord, I just know that it is guarded and it is a sin for me to even be in here”

“So why did you come in?”

“Because the guardians that are here did not strike you dead for you are a son of the Osatha”

Jovotch suspected that there were servitor arms hidden in the walls and whilst he was not sure who kept this area so pristine a nagging thought made him wonder if it was a tribe who had been entrusted with the secrets contained within these walls.

Elaxsius said that Fulgrim had done as much but who it was he never revealed. Jovotch had wondered if over the years it was aspirants that had not made the grade, had undergone the long life procedures but were not fit enough to take the rest of the gene-seed. 

He had heard rumours that there were a group of them that had been dispatched by Fulgrim to this world but that is all they were, rumours. He took in the marvellous colours that adorned the robes of the Phoenician, his immaculate white hair, his pale skin and the purples of his cloak and gold of his armour with the magnificent swept wings of gold…and to his amazement the wings of Fulgrims cloak were solid gold.

He turned his gaze from the marvel less he be unmanned in the presence of a mortal by the larger then life effigy of his father. Jovotch stood up to his full height and removed his robes to once again reveal his god like body. “It is time woman you acepted the true master of you people and whom from this day forth you will serve”

Before Clear could react he took her before the statue off his father and made sure she learnt about the pleasures of Slannesh.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The premise is very engaging. I am looking forward to more.

The only niggle that interfere with my enjoyment was the occasional incorrect homonym: "site" instead of "sight" and so on.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

ok thanks Dave much appreciated


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Chapter 4	

Jovotch sat watching the girl as she silently got herself dressed. His eyes cold and uncaring even as he watched her pain and drew in the emotions she was trying hard to hide, the shame radiated off her in waves and now he added to her pain.

“You will have a choice woman, a clear choice no pun intended.” He got up and walked round her like a Lion circling his prey “You will be with child as my mistress predicted to me before I started this journey and the choice is this. If you seek out the witch doctors and get rid of the child inside you I will return to this world and hunt your tribe to extinction except for you, you I will take and your days will eternally be in torment for you and pleasure for me”

She did not make a noise nor did she look him in the eye, he was waiting for her to make a sound, he was seeking out a weakness what she could not work out in her mind was what woman had caused him so much pain that he hated all women. 

“Should you keep the child then I will ensure not only the continued opulence of your tribe and it’s ranking but I will ensure that this world is continually protected and that you become leader of your tribe”

She raised her head finally and met him in the eye her mouth set in grim determination “I will bear a son” she snarled “and he will hate you, I will make sure of that”

Jovotch snorted uncaringly “Make sure you do, for when I return here I will indeed be testing him or his heirs depending on when I return,” He pointed to the doors “Now leave before I throw you out”

He turned his back and walked to the front of the statue and knelt down, his head bowed and his eyes closed. He heard the doors close and opened them slowley once more. 

“You will get your revenge my son, one day it will come to you when you least expect it” 

He turned thinking that his father was behind him but saw nothing except the pews. Rising to his feet he turned and walked away. 


His men followed him into the command tent and he waited until the flap was shut. He irritably waved a serf away and waited until they were alone. 

“The main tribe, the leaders are to be killed as a sacrifice to the mistress” He ordered, “The daughter is to be made leader and ensure that she will remain in a position of power.”

“Any reason for this Commander?” Chaplain Demara asked.

“Time for a change Chaplain” Jovotch replied picking up his wine goblet “The Master wants to eventually build a cadre of warrior sisters and I think they should come from here”

The Chaplain knew there was something more to this then what the Commander was saying. However it would not be appropriate to question the Lord Commander now in front of others.

“When is this to be done My Lord?” Jandier asked.

“As soon as the trials are over with. They are going to learn that we are to be feared and we are to be seen as not their heroes but their masters and that is what we are” Jovotch banged his fists on the table 

“We have not sunk into decadence like our brothers, we continue the fight whilst they all lay in opulence, that is why the 26th Grand Company became the Flawless Host, to continue the war against the Imperium, the people here do not fear us as they should, they worship us but not as they should.

They need to learn their place and their place is the bottom of the food chain.” Jovotch scowled “We are The Rapture, the favoured of the Master and one of our own was recently taken by our dark lord, we will teach these humans that to be under our protection they do things our way.

Kenar, Fulgar the trials begin again at first light have the aspirants ready, no weakness any weakness is instant death. When we have those we want then we do what we have to do to ensure they will fear us. Anyone have a problem with this?”

All of them saluted him and he waved them out, all except for the Chaplain. Demara waited until they were alone and removed his helmet. He clipped it to his belt and folded his arms. 

“Where’s the female?” 

Jovotch looked at the Chaplain and sat down “I sent her home”

“What did you do to her Halter?”

Jovotch was silent then replied “I gave her a choice…. she took the right one”

“Did you rape her?” 

“What if I did? Does it offend you?” Jovotch snarled.

Demara sat down and leant forward “Of course it does not offend me Commander, why would it. However it is rare for you to do this, you find your sensory needs in other ways, the combat drugs for one and feeding off the emotions of those who fear you, a gift from the master of darkness. What changed your mind? This is not like you Halter and I am curious.”

“She reminded me of someone, someone that not even my years as a true Astartes has managed to wipe.”

Demara finally understood and rose “You will meet him again Halter, he did not die at Istvaan, he did not die on Terra, and last we heard he had gone into the eye. Your time will come and your time of acknowledgement by the mistress will come.”

Jovotch sat forward “I heard his voice Dakara”

“Whose voice? The Dark Prince?”

“No. Fulgrim… I heard our fathers voice”

Demara sat down slowley and sat back “Now that is interesting, you are favoured indeed Halter but then the Primarch always did like you.”

“His sword fights were interesting to say the least”

“You even beat Lucius once or twice”

“Not that he ever forgave me”

Demara shrugged and his ancient power armour servos whining in response to his movement “Lucius was always vain, it was who he was, he did not like to loose.”

“I am getting these savages to realise that we are their masters, they have become lax my friend”

“And she accepted your choice?” Jovotch nodded briskly “Then I will make the nessercary arrangements for the sacrifices after the trials.” Demara rose from his seat “Word of advice Halter, tell no one not even the master of what you have told me, Elaxsius has – opinions on things like that and if he thought you were rising above him in stature to the memory of our father or the Dark Prince, you could find yourself in a Dreadnaught very quickly”

Jovotch nodded and watched the Chaplain leave then sat back and waited for the dawn.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Chapter 5.

The Flawless Host watched as the aspirants were sent through the labyrinth. Jandier had already sent his squad in to toughen the trials. He watched the chiefs’ face and saw the dark expression crossing the old mans face every time he laid eyes on the Lord Commander.

Demara opened a private channel to Jovotch telling him the chief knew Jovotch chuckled darkly.

++ Of course he knows. He is a father I suspect he wanted his daughter to mate with one of the stronger tribes ++

++Then she is spoiled goods? He should be honoured that his daughter was chosen++

Jovotch smirked and closed the channel.


The remaining Aspirants made their way down and into the centre of the Labyrinth. They had been briefed on their task, get back to the circle by whatever means possible. 

The Chiefs remaining sons and his nephew confident in their bond of brotherhood and oaths made their way through the first tunnel. Their blood was still in mourning for their dead kinsman so anyone that crossed their path was liable to be beaten to a pulp.

“Clear was taken by the star gods master” Tibor told his cousins “Uncle is not pleased”

The eldest and tallest of the trio by the name of Garax snorted “Clear has been given honour, she will birth a mighty warrior father depends on the old ways too much”

“Should we not avenge our sisters malady?” The second brother Lorax frowned.

“Aye Garax, if it were any of the tribes we would do just that”

“And this is a god who has impregnated our sister.” Garax reminded them “Sons of the Osatha, feel pride brother and cousin that our line will be blessed.”

They said no more as they heard shuffling ahead four others who also head the strange shuffling joined them. Tibor turned as the new arrivals screamed and stared. There before them was a woman with a body of a snake and her hair was also a mass of writhing lizards, he dodged back round as one man turned to stone before their eyes, the others bean to run, screaming in terror that their brains could not comprehend before being cut down by the womans sharp swords.

Ones arms were cut off with surgical precision, another was cut from head to sternum, and the last was slashed diagonally, his body sliding in half. Tibor, Garax, and Lorax picked the fallen weapons up. 
“Do not look at her eyes” Garax whispered.

His kin nodded and under the hidden gaze of Fulgar they moved behind the demon and away from her, let someone else deal with it, she was a demon of great power and even they would not tangle with such a creature. 

Fulgar smirked a little and melded back into the shadows. They showed sense others would attempt to kill the demon and would be captured into the demon worlds forever, he had no place for posturing, and neither did the Lord Commander. 


The Aspirants continued to make their way through the myriad of tunnels that made up the terror of the Labyrinth. Not just because of many of the predator beasts that were here and made a meal of those less worthy or not watching what they were doing, but the demons that lurked in the caves and the openings. 

All around them the screams of the dying hit their ears and they had to fight others eager to join the sons of the Osatha and bring prestige to their family and honour. As well as the lands they would inherit. As they all began the steady upwards climb they had to fight their own.

Youths they had once run the hunts with, that they had grown up with were now coming at them with blood raged eyes eager to do whatever they had to do to get to the circle alive.

Garax lopped the head off one as Lorax cut another through his stomach, the youths insides spilling through his fingers as he attempted to put his intestines back in. Tibor waited behind his kin and as one of the youths that had attacked them slipped through the two fighting brothers and made for the exit home.

He dropped down and brought his sword with him splitting his head like a ripe melon. The blood spattered his face but he breathed in satisfaction certain that the sons of Osatha had seen their work and with his cousins he ran for the surface.

The three kinsmen emerged with twelve others. Out of fifty that had gone into the Labyrinth only twelve emerged, some with wounds that caused them to collapse. Fulgar approached each one that had fallen and nodded to him self then ordered for the Aspirants to be returned to the Scion of Warfare. He bowed to the Lord Commander and went with his fellow apothecaries to oversee the healing and the journey back to their world.

Jovotch got up, as the tribes remained bowed before them, he sneered at them and spoke into his vox. Out of nowhere it seemed the rest of the Rapture appeared surrounding the tribes who now looked fearfully at the behemoths around them and when he spoke he filled them with terror.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

“Ten thousand of your years ago we came here with our father to bring you into the fold of the Imperium, when all we believed became false your ancestors stuck to their oaths. 

Time however, has changed you all. Instead of worshipping at the feet of the Osatha you avoid his holy ground, he is the one you should offer thanks up for keeping you from the false gods glare.

What do you do? You posture over land and hunting rights, your tithe of young men is the weakest I have ever seen! Your leadership is lax and I promise you there is a new dawn approaching.

I will ensure that as protectorate of this world you follow the course we all set, if you want us to ensure that the accursed Imperium of a corpse god does not find you and burn you into the ground, does not take your young for their wars or their masters then you will do as we instruct.”

He stalked among them his rage growing at the lack of recruits and the weakness of a world that he had thought strong. He could sense the trigger fingers of his men all around him, itching to begin the slaughter in the name of the Father and the Dark Mistress. 

He stopped before Clear and looked at her, she was strong and she was glaring defiantly at him. Her fathers’ arm prevented her from moving but he yelped as Jovotch trod on his fingers breaking every bone in the digits. The cruel smile crossed his face as he saw the pain on the fathers’ face. He remained looking into the womans eyes. 

“I will remake this world in the image that my father the Osatha intended you will cast aside old gods and worship the Osatha and The Dark Prince. You will give your eldest sons to the trials when they are called and your eldest daughters.” He leant towards Clear and whispered in her ear “You will be queen of this world feel the gift of the Dark Prince, feel the power that she offers you and take it. You will hate me as much as you like Clear but even you cannot deny that the thought of rising out of the station your father and your forefathers has left you in and others like you gives you a thrill.”

“I will hate you for eternity” She snarled 

“Good maybe the next batch of warriors then will have more of a backbone to them” He stepped back and took Clear with him “This is your new Queen, the rest of you are going to help bring in the true religion”

He turned to Sergeant Jandier who stood straighter “The Chaplain is ready My Lord”

“You know what to do then Jandier, every chieftain and their eldest sons.”

Jandier nodded to his men and twelve giants stepped forward and took the people their Lord Commanded. Jovotch grabbed Clears arm and dragged her to where the Chaplain was waiting, his face bared to the sun and his upper torso revealed. 

The Flawless Host began to chant in reverence to the Dark Prince and to their father wherever the Goddess had placed him. The Chaplain began to speak in the tongue of their long destroyed world, the dagger above his head and his eyes rolled back.

Every man that was laid before the preaching Demara had his heart ripped from him in sacrifice to the youngest of the Chaos Gods and their true master of pleasure and mistress of pain. When Clears father was sacrificed Clear screamed out but not in horror.

Ever since Jovotch had taken her she had been shown the true power. The soft velvet voice in her head that had promised her this day would come. She hated him with everything she possessed and cursed her girlish weakness at the sight of his perfectly formed body.

Hate him if you must but use it too make this world truly mine you will be its supreme ruler as long as you follow what I have given you.

She raised her head and looked at Jovotch “I will not trust the old ways and I want a new council. So that we may begin to build in the Dark Lady’s honour”

“Brothers of the Flawless Host,” He let the cruel tone enter his voice “Wipe out the leading villages leave none alive”

He unleashed his Battle-Brothers and listened to the screams of the dying as if it were a symphony to his ears.


The Scion of Warfare moved away from Jericho 149. Jovotch glanced up as Demara came to his side on the command deck and stood watching the system begin to fade away.

“Jandier was a good choice?” Demara asked.

“He knows the planet and besides he needs to learn to command before he can truly take Joas’s place. With the discovery of the old monastery we can build a chapter there and he will return in triumph.” Jovotch lounged back on his command throne “They will accept the new order of things”

“I am sure they will – but what about the new Queen?”

Jovotch flashed a rare smile at his old friend “Oh she is already the High Priestess of She-who-thirsts. It would be folly for any to try and depose her, especially as Jandier and some of the previous Aspirants who did not make the grade to be full Astartes are her body guard”

“I thought Jandier looked quiet taken with the responsibility”

“To oversee a new beginning of our chapter it is an honour for him and those of his company. We will return when he asks for us.”

“Are you not curious about the line that you have begun?” Demara quietly asked.

Jovotch’s smile faded and his gaze returned to the view screen and he said nothing. Demara bowed his head acknowledging his Lord Commanders Wish and straightened up. 

“Fulgar has placed the Aspirants into a deep sleep, some of them went a little mad and tried to scratch their eyes out when they saw space for the first time. He will awaken them all when we reach Carax”

“They are being sleep indoctrinated?” Jovotch asked.

“As ever”

Jovotch nodded his approval and said no more. The Chaplain remained where he was and the Scion of Warfare continued her journey home.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A suitably brutal ending.k:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

why thank you Dave....starting to really enjoy doing this...and all because i went through the renegade files, rolled a dice and up came from the Flawless Host


----------

